# Best shoe/boot waterproofer



## TheBeam (Nov 19, 2003)

Does anybody have any opinion on this?

I am looking to protect both leather and nylon.
For years I have been using sprays, mostly silicone ones. They all seem to work good for a short time.

Thinking that sprays do not last too long because they are just a very thin layer, I have bought some other, thicker things.

From Red Wing: Bee Natural Leathercare, Snow Country Improved Wax Oil. I tried this on a small part of my boot, but decided not to use it because it smelled like barf.

From Red Wing: Obenauf's Heavy Duty L.P.. I applied this to one of my smooth leather boots, ran some water over it, and like this stuff very much. 

From R.E.I. Nikwax Waterproofing Wax for leather. This comes in a tube similar to toothpaste. I put this one my other smooth leather boot. The sink test had the same results.

I'm not going to tell you what store I got this from, but it's called R.E.I. Ultra Seal, Waterproofing Treatment. 
This stuff comes in a small jar and smells like a candle. It "melts" very easily. I applied this to a part leather/part fabric boot. Once again, this product also passed the sink test.

From R.E.I. Nikwax Fabric & Leather. This liquid comes in a small bottle with a sponge to apply. I put this on my other part leather/part fabric boot. My boot must have been thirsty because it took several coats of this to work. The directions say to apply 1-3 times. The third time passed the sink test.

I also bought SNO-SEAL Leather Protection from somewhere(it's sold everywhere). I am instructed to heat my boots with a hair dryer, in a sunny window, or in a preheated and extinguished oven. After reading the pre-apply directions and then noticing a smell of petroleum distillates, I decided not to try this yet.

Uhh, is anybody interested in this or should I just shut up and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif. If anybody wants, I'll update this to give a real world report after I do some stomping around.

My favorite right now is the Obenauf's Heavy Duty L.P.

What have you tried? Which is the best?


----------



## BlindedByTheLite (Nov 19, 2003)

Goretex.

I'm going to bed now. *lol*


----------



## Wits' End (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't know if it's the 'best' but I have used Snow Seal and have been happy with leather snow boots treated with it. Rubber boots are the best for waterproofness /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Moat (Nov 19, 2003)

Please continue! Good info - thanks! - as I'm looking for a winter alternative to the straight Red Wing Boot Oil, which actually repels water quite well when applied VERY liberally - but doesn't seem to last more than a few weeks (the repellency, anyway). I'll have to try some of the Obenauf's Heavy Duty L.P.

Bob


----------



## MichiganMan (Nov 19, 2003)

I've been using Sno-Seal for a good decade now and love the stuff. Besides my boots, I treat anything leather that gets regular wear and tear; belts, wallet, leather mesh sandals. Near as I can tell it has greatly extended the life of the leather and stitching. I don't work my Danner boots each hard enough to really challenge it, but a cheesy pair of mesh leather sandals from Payless are going on their eighth summer still supple, looking good and showing no signs of wearout. 

BTW I use a little more heat when I apply it. I gently heat the item over a stove burner as I apply the Sno seal, the stuff basically melts into the leather then. Let it sit and wipe off the excess. Oh, and your hands will probably be waterproof for a day or so. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 19, 2003)

Hello TheBeam,

I use 303. Works great, but is a little spendy.

Tom


----------



## TheBeam (Nov 19, 2003)

What and where is 303?

I cannot find a plain pair of black low-rise Gortex boots anywhere. Everything I see looks too happy and rainbowish.

R.E.I. does have these shoes, they're kind of nice and dressy looking. 

I need to find some (not dressy) tennis shoe style and low-rise boots somewhere. Until then I'll keep greasing, oiling, waxing, and sometimes spraying.


----------



## John N (Nov 19, 2003)

Don't use oils on leather. My understanding is it causes the leather to deteriate prematurely.

Also, as far as I'm concerned Nylon or Gortex isn't waterproof and can't really be made to be waterproof (hey, I'm from Alaska). Basically I stick to hard leather.

I've used Sno-Seal and Nikwax Waterproofing Wax for leather (both very similar IMO) with good results. However, the trick is to heat up the leather for the application. 

Typically I like to heat up the boots slightly in an oven at a very low tempature (duh). Careful handling - ouch!

The Sno-Seal will soak in like mad. Apply until it doesn't soak up any more then wipe off excess. After cool, wipe again. This works on leather gloves too, but you want to wipe it down better. It will still be a bit sticky, but fairly waterproof. Working in snow will very quickly wear the stickyness off. 

For gloves, I tend to use the Nikiwax liquid stuff. It looks like milk (can't remember exact name). But what I do is put a couple of bottles into a tupperware container then soak the glove (non lined works best!) in it. After it is good and soaked, remove, remove excess and let dry. This stuff isn't sticky when dry (although it can leave a bit of white residue) and works pretty well. 

-john


----------



## Eric_M (Nov 19, 2003)

One trick for Sno-Seal is to apply it and then melt it in with a hair dryer.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Nov 19, 2003)

Waterproof boots. 

I'll be getting a pair of Danner Acadia's pretty soon.

Danner Acadia 

I have a pair of Belleville tan rough leather boots right now. These things are waterproof in my exeperince. I don't go out and swim in ponds or such but in heavy rain and shallow puddles they work fine.


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 19, 2003)

Does anything work on running shoes?

Brightnorm


----------



## TheBeam (Nov 19, 2003)

Brightnorm, leather? nylon?

I have just used silicone spray on one nylon tennis shoe, and Nikwax Fabric & Leather (the milky stuff) on the other. 

I guess in a few weeks I should be able to answer my own question.

I have never had a problem with Goretex, but haven't worn it that much either. I have a pair of Goretex tennis shoes that I bought a few years ago. They are kind of tight now, (my feet grew) so I only use them to wash the car. These are the only shoes or boots that have consistently kept my feet dry.

I'll splash around some and report back later.


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 20, 2003)

Hello TheBeam,

http://www.303products.com/main.php?infopage=home

I have a folding kayak and use 303 on it as well as my shoes, boots, tents, tarps, furniture, etc. It water proofs as well as blocks UV. I became aware of it about a year ago and have been very pleased with the results.

Tom 

Edit: I should add that it is available at West Marine stores.


----------



## jayflash (Nov 21, 2003)

Snow Seal has worked for me for the past 28 years.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Nov 21, 2003)

I have used the Nikwax products exclusively for many, many years on my hiking and hunting boots. One good application per year, two doses if really needed. Has worked great for me. Heating the leather does help it absorb more; I usually use a hair dryer to heat up a small area, then apply the treatment.


----------



## Unicorn (Nov 21, 2003)

Two of the sprays work very well. Camp Dry silicone and Tectron Boot and Shoe Protector work better than just about any of those messy waxes.

Obenouf's seems to work pretty well, and it is supposed to be good for the leather as well. I've been using it for the past few months to try it out.

And Gore-Tex is 100% waterproof.


----------



## TheBeam (Nov 23, 2003)

Lots of good info and opinions here. Thanks guys. 

SilverFox, thanks for the link. I'll go to West Marine. 

Unicorn, I have some of the Camp Dry spray. It has the KIWI name on it. My spray is non-silicone. I wonder which is better. Also, where would one find Tectron? 

This is going to take too long to test each one by wearing. No, it does not rain up here everyday. I might have to extend the sink test to over night. This would not factor in flexing, falling water, temperature change, compression, and abrasion as would the real world.

Do I have any volunteers to walk in my shoes and boots? We could all get together and walk in a creek until the last persons feet get soaked. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

I'll do a tub test when I can, and post when I get the results.


----------



## John N (Nov 23, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Unicorn said:*
And Gore-Tex is 100% waterproof. 

[/ QUOTE ]

?!?!!?!


----------

